# Το αγέννητο παιδί, η Ελληνική Αγωγή και άλλα κουραφέξαλα



## oliver_twisted (Feb 7, 2022)

Πού είναι οι επιστήμονες; Οι πανεπιστημιακοί; Οι ακαδημαϊκοί, οι γιατροί, οι δάσκαλοι, οι άνθρωποι του λόγου και του πνεύματος, πού είναι;
Είναι δυνατόν να ευλογούνται new-age ψευτοεπιστημονικές μπούρδες, να αγνοούνται πεισματικά τόσα και τόσα εργαστήρια αστρονομίας και φυσικής που προσφέρει το Ευγενίδειο και άλλοι φορείς, να εγκρίνονται προγονόπληκτα και ηλίθια προγράμματα του τσιρίδα πωλητή νανογιλέκων (Χαίρετε της εσπέραααας, πως έχετε σήμερον έχετε καλώως;;) για να μην ξεφορτωθούμε ποτέ γλωσσικούς μύθους και εθνικές μπουρδολογίες;
Ανεξαρτήτως πολιτικής στάσης. Πού είναι οι άνθρωποι που έφτυσαν αίμα να σταθούν στο επιστημονικό τους πεδίο και τώρα τους φτύνουν στα μούτρα τα προγράμματα του ΙΕΠ; Αν έχουμε ψεκασμένους μακομάχους και αντιεμβολιάστριες μανουλίτσες στο Φ-Μπ σήμερα, περιμένετε να δείτε αύριο τι θα γίνει με όλες αυτές τις ψεκασμένες μπουρδολογίες αν εν τέλει μπουν στα σχολεία. Πώς έχουμε απαίτηση να κατανοεί ο μέσος Έλληνας πώς δουλεύει το εμβόλιο και η ανοσία, που από μικρό τον ποτίζουμε θρησκευτικά και εθνικισμό και παπαγαλία, αλλά μαθηματικά επιστήμη βιολογία αστρονομία μηδέν.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 8, 2022)

Έχεις δίκιο, έχει πάψει από καιρό να είναι αστείο. 
Ντρέπομαι πολύ που το λέω, αλλά η μόνη μου παρηγοριά είναι ότι το παιδί μου ξεμπέρδεψε πια απ' το εκπαιδευτήριο παπαγάλων που λέγεται ελληνική πρωτοβάθμια και δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση. 
Από την άλλη βέβαια, και για την τριτοβάθμια δεν ξέρω τι να σκεφτώ...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 8, 2022)

Νίκος Σαραντάκος: Δημόσια εκπαίδευση και τσαρλατάνοι

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Νίκο Σαραντάκο. Πραγματικά από τα βάθη της ψυχής μου. Έχετε τη γνώση, έχετε την πένα, έχετε τη φωνή και την εκτίμηση από πάρα πολύ κόσμο. Αν δεν βγουν οι άνθρωποι του λόγου και του πνεύματος να υπερασπίσουν το δημόσιο σχολείο, πολύ φοβάμαι ότι τα τέρατα που θα δούμε στο μέλλον δεν τα έχουμε φανταστεί.



URL πρωτότυπης δημοσίευσης: https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2022/02/07/ellagogi/


----------



## antongoun (Feb 8, 2022)

Πριν από λίγες μέρες αφιέρωσα γύρω στα σαράντα λεπτά και είδα μεγάλα μέρη από το αδιανόητο βίντεο της προγεννητικής αγωγής (τι 'ν' τούτο;). Δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε δει. Είναι αδιανόητο ότι κάποιοι ενέκριναν για τα σχολεία την κατάφωρη ενοχοποίηση της γυναίκας και τις αδιανόητες μπούρδες για τη "ζωή" του αμνιακού υγρού/του νερού, που παρουσιαζόταν ως πειραματικά αποδεδειγμένη - μεταξύ άλλων. Νομίζω εκεί ήταν που το έκλεισα - όταν άκουσα/είδα ότι σε ένα ποτάμι το νερό αντιδρούσε σε όμορφες και βίαιες λεξούλες, στην προσευχή και στην απουσία της, σε χέβι μέταλ και σε κλασική μουσική, και έφτιαχνε κάτι τέτοιες εικόνες (από εδώ):
Και αναφέρω εδώ μόνο δύο από τις αδιανόητες μπουρδολογίες του βίντεο.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 9, 2022)

Προσωπικά, αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι εγκρίθηκε από έναν υπουργό εκπαιδευτικό πρόγραμμα που παρέχεται από άλλον υπουργό. Εκτός του ότι αυτός ο δεύτερος υπουργός είναι γνωστός για τις σαχλαμάρες τις οποίες προκρίνει το εκπαιδευτικό του κέντρο και για τις αδιανόητες κοτσάνες που γράφει το περιοδικό του (γιατί μερικοί από εμάς το θυμόμαστε δεκαετίες πριν, όταν ήδη ήταν ανέκδοτο περιορισμένης κυκλοφορίας), και ακόμα και αν έγιναν όλα νομότυπα, είναι εντελώς αδιανόητο το ότι επιτρέπει η κυβέρνηση να δοθεί τέτοια εικόνα προώθησης των ημετέρων.

Στα ελληνικά σχολεία ήδη κυκλοφορούν από τους εκπαιδευτικούς αντιεπιστημονικές κοτσάνες. Το ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα έχει τις πιο πολλές λέξεις απ' όλες τις άλλες και τη μιλάνε τα κομπιούτερζ εγώ το είχα ακούσει πρώτη φορά στο σχολείο. Συνοδευόταν από τη διαπίστωση ότι οι άλλοι μας μισούν και θένε το κακό μας. Αλλά το να προωθούνται οι αντιεπιστημονικές κοτσάνες από το ίδιο το υπουργείο αποτελεί ενσυνείδητο σαμποτάζ, δεν μπορώ να βρω άλλη εξήγηση. Μετά απορούμε γιατί πατώνουν οι μαθητές των ελληνικών σχολείων στα τεστ PISA.


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2022)

Mε κάποια καθυστέρηση διαβάζω το νήμα και αναρωτιέμαι γιατί τόσο μένος βρε Ολιβερ; Η υποθεση έχει δύο μέρη, το ένα είναι το τυπικό, πώς δόθηκε έγκριση σε κάτι τέτοιο (ε, καλά, με τον ιδιο τρόπο που δίνεται έγκριση σε όλα, κανείς δεν τα βλέπει, αλλα έχει εναν ξάδερφο κουμπάρου που του ζήτησε να κάνει μια εξυπηρέτηση κλπ κλπ) . 
Το δευτερο είναι αυτό που λέει η Παλάβρα. Τα παιδιά ακούνε ήδη βλακείες στο σχολείο εδώ και δεκαετίες. Εμάς, Παλ, θέλησε να μας κάνει μια μίνι σεξουαλική διαπαιδαγώγιση η καθηγήτρια της βιολογίας, πολύ προσεκτικά για να μη βρει το μπελά της, αλλά αυτά που μας είπε παραπληροφόριση ήταν, δεν μας μόρφωσε, μας παραμόρφωσε (δεν προκειται να τα επαναλάβω, άλλωστε τα θυμάμαι μέσες άκρες).

Και πάω στοίχημα ότι αν παιζόταν αυτό σε καμιά τάξη θα ήταν η ώρα του παιδιού και θα είχαν ψοφήσει στα γέλια όλοι (εκτός ίσως από τον καθηγητή). Στο αποσπασμα που είδα εγώ μια κυρία της φιλοπτώχου, με μηδέν μεταδοτικότητα, σε ένα στατικό σκηνικό μίλαγε μονότονα. Αμέσως ξέρουμε ότι το κοινό θα επαιρνε εναν υπνάκο. Κι αν κανένας αντί για ύπνο πρόσεχε, θα έβαζε τα γέλια ή θα έκανε πλάκα με τους φίλους του ή αν ήταν συνεσταλμένο παιδί θα γέλαγε από μέσα του.
Και μη μου πει κανείς ότι τα παιδιά δεν καταλαβαίνουν πότε οι άλλοι λένε τερατώδεις βλακείες. Δεν είναι τόσο κοιμισμένα όσο νομίζουμε. Αλλά κάπου στο δρόμο η συνολική βλακεία που επικρατεί στην κοινωνία κάποιους τους πιάνει. Κι η συνολική βλακεία δεν προέρχεται μόνο από το σχολείο. Ενισχύεται από το σπιτι. 

Επισης θα διαφωνήσω ότι δεν δίνουμε σημασία στα μαθηματικά, την φυική κλπ στο σχολείο. Μια χαρά σημασία δίνουμε, και γενικότερα σαν κοινωνία μας τρέχουν τα σάλια όταν ακούμε για κανέναν Έλληνα που έλυσε κάποιο μαθηματικό πρόβλημα ή πήρε κάποιο βραβείο. Κι ας μην καταλαβαίνουμε τίποτα απο το αντικείμενο. Από την άλλη, δεν ξέρουμε την τύφλα μας από κοινωνιολογία, στατιστική, πολιτική (policy όχι, politics) και όλα αυτά που πραγματικά επηρεάζουν άμεσα τη ζωή μας, και έχουμε μηδέν ποιοτική πληροφόρηση για το τί συμβαίνει στον κόσμο, γι'αυτό μας έρχονται κατακούτελα όλα τα προβλέψιμα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 16, 2022)

SBE said:


> Και μη μου πει κανείς ότι τα παιδιά δεν καταλαβαίνουν πότε οι άλλοι λένε τερατώδεις βλακείες. Δεν είναι τόσο κοιμισμένα όσο νομίζουμε. Αλλά κάπου στο δρόμο η συνολική βλακεία που επικρατεί στην κοινωνία κάποιους τους πιάνει. Κι η συνολική βλακεία δεν προέρχεται μόνο από το σχολείο. Ενισχύεται από το σπιτι.


Εγώ θα πω μόνο ότι το ελληνικό σχολείο έχει πάρα πολλά προβλήματα, και το λέω αυτό με βάση το τι συμβαίνει τώρα, χρόνια αφότου το έχω τελειώσει εγώ. Ναι, υπάρχουν καλοί δάσκαλοι και καθηγητές, αλλά η γενική κουλτούρα είναι αυτή που επικρατεί στο δημόσιο - και το βασικότερο δεν υπάρχει κανένας έλεγχος και καμία επίβλεψη στο τι κάνουν οι εκπαιδευτικοί στην τάξη.

Επίσης, κάνεις λάθος όταν λες ότι τα παιδιά καταλαβαίνουν. Καταλαβαίνουν όταν έχουν γονείς που επίσης καταλαβαίνουν και έχουν την ικανότητα να τα διορθώσουν στο σπίτι. Όταν το μορφωτικό επίπεδο στο σπίτι είναι χαμηλό ή οι γονείς είναι και οι ίδιοι συνομωσιολόγοι (επειδή είχαν αντίστοιχα τέτοιους δασκάλους), αυτό που γίνεται είναι να μπετονάρεται η συνομωσιολογία και η παραπληροφόρηση.

Πλέον, εκεί που έχω καταλήξει είναι ότι όταν τα παιδιά είναι καλοί μαθητές και μαθαίνουν, αυτό συμβαίνει κατά κανόνα επειδή έχουν βοήθεια *έξω *από το σχολείο: γονείς ή άλλοι ενήλικες που τα ωθούν να διαβάσουν, γονείς ή άλλοι ενήλικεςπου έχουν και οι ίδιοι πτυχία και αγαπούν τη γνώση, γονείς ή άλλοι ενήλικεςπου δεν έχουν οι ίδιοι μόρφωση αλλά θέλουν να την αποκτήσουν τα παιδιά, κ.λπ. Το ίδιο το σχολείο το μόνο που κάνει είναι να κατεβάζει την ύλη προς τις μικρότερες τάξεις, και οι περισσότεροι εκπαιδευτικοί υιοθετούν απλώς στάση όστις θέλει οπίσω μου ελθείν.


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2022)

Έρχεσαι όμως στα λόγια μου, ότι δηλαδή το σπίτι παιζει μεγαλύτερο ρόλο από το σχολείο. 
Αλλά και πάλι, εμένα η οικογένειά μου ήταν της άποψης πως ό,τι διδάσκει το σχολείο καλώς το διδάσκει και ποτέ δεν μπήκαν στον κόπο να ρωτήσουν, ούτε φυσικά να αμφισβητήσουν, το περιεχόμενο των βιβλίων ή όσα έλεγε ο δάσκαλος. Δεν μου είπε κανένας ποτέ μην πιστεύεις αυτο που σου λένε στο σχολείο, πίστεψε το άλλο. Ούτε είχαν καμια αντίρρηση για οτιδήποτε κάναμε στο σχολείο (προσευχές, παρελάσεις κλπ, δυστυχώς και γυμναστική ). Γιατί επομένως δεν με έκανε το σχολείο υπερεθνικίστρια, χριστιανοταλιμπάν και με φοβία για την επιστήμη; Μάλλον γιατί τότε οι καθηγητές και η κοινωνία γενικότερα είχε άλλες ασχολίες. Η γενική κουλτουρα που αναφέρεις είναι η γενική κουλτουρα της ελληνικής κοινωνίας. Δεν χρειάζεται να μεταδοθεί απο το σχολείο. Το σχολείο μαθαίνει στο μισό κόσμο να σε ρωτάει με το καλημέρα τί ζώδιο είσαι, π.χ.;
Εννοείται ότι είμαι υπέρ της βελτίωσης της ποιότητας της διδασκαλίας αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα, το οποίο παρεμπιπτόντως δεν είναι αποκλειστικότητα της Ελλάδας.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 17, 2022)

*Ζέττα Μακρή: «Επιστημονικό και παιδαγωγικό το πρόγραμμα της Ελληνικής Αγωγής»*









Ζέττα Μακρή: «Επιστημονικό και παιδαγωγικό το πρόγραμμα της Ελληνικής Αγωγής»


«Επιστημονικά σωστό και παιδαγωγικά κατάλληλο» χαρακτήρισε το πρόγραμμα της Ελληνικής Αγωγής, συμφερόντων του αντιπροέδρου της ΝΔ και υπουργού Ανάπτυξης, Άδωνι Γεωργιάδη, η Ζέττα Μακρή.



tvxs.gr





Η υφυπουργός Παιδείας απαντώντας σε επίκαιρη ερώτηση της τομεάρχη Παιδείας του ΚΙΝΑΛ Χαράς Κεφαλίδου, ισχυρίστηκε ότι η φασαρία για τα προγράμματα της Ελληνικής Αγωγής «γίνεται και ας μην κρυβόμαστε, επειδή υπάρχει εμπλοκή στο συγκεκριμένο εκπαιδευτικό πρόγραμμα μέλους της οικογένειας Γεωργιάδη. Δεν μπορεί όμως να αποτελεί κριτήριο έγκρισης ή απόρριψης ενός προγράμματος τυχόν σχέση του ενδιαφερόμενου φορέα με μέλος της Κυβέρνησης ή συγγενικά του πρόσωπα». Μάλιστα η Ζέττα Μάκρη διαχώρισε τα «καλά και επιστημονικά επαρκή» προγράμματα της Ελληνικής Αγωγής, από το «λάθος» του ΙΕΠ να εγκρίνει το αντιεπιστημονικό πρόγραμμα της Εταιρείας Προγεννητικής Αγωγής, σημειώνοντας ότι «Στο πρώτο θέμα της εταιρείας προγεννητικής αγωγής υπήρξε αβλεψία, υπήρξαν παρατυπίες. Στο θέμα όμως του προγράμματος της Ελληνικής Αγωγής για το οποίο επίσης έγινε μεγάλη φασαρία και άδικα, κανένας δεν κατηγόρησε το πρόγραμμα αυτό για παιδαγωγική ή εκπαιδευτική αδυναμία».


----------



## cougr (Feb 17, 2022)

*Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται ο* «πορτοκαλισμός» μπαίνει πλέον και επίσημα στα σχολεία.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 18, 2022)

Για το θέμα της προγεννητικής αγωγής και του αγέννητου παιδιού, να έχεις υπόψη σου, SBE, ότι δεν είναι η πρώτη προσπάθεια να επαναφέρουν το θέμα των αμβλώσεων στο προσκήνιο. Έχει προηγηθεί η καμπάνια στο μετρό με σύνθημα το: γιατί με σκοτώνεις μανούλα;;
Ακολούθησε το συνέδριο υπογεννητικότητας που είχε προγραμματιστεί υπό την αιγίδα της ΠτΔ με πανελίστες παπάδες (γιατί αν δεν μιλήσουν αυτοί για τη μήτρα μας ποιος θα το κάνει; ) και γιατρούς με συμφέροντα στον χώρο της υποβοηθούμενης γονιμοποίησης, όπου το επίκεντρο της συζήτησης ήταν οι λάθος επιλογές της σύγχρονης δυτικής γυναίκας που καθυστερεί να γίνει μητέρα στον βωμό των σπουδών και της εργασίας, και τώρα αυτό. Δεν είναι τυχαία όλα αυτά. Σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο το αυτονόητο δικαίωμα της άμβλωσης δεν είναι πλέον δεδομένο. Να μην ξαναγυρίσουμε στις εποχές της κρεμάστρας.
Όσον αφορά τις εν γένει εθνοψεκαστικές αρλούμπες, είναι αλήθεια ότι διδάσκονται στα σχολεία αλλά και εν γένει προβάλλονται από τα μαζικά κανάλια ψυχαγωγίας και "ενημέρωσης" εδώ και χρόνια. Αυτό που λέει η Παλάβρα παραπάνω, δηλαδή, είναι πραγματικότητα. Και τα απότοκα αυτού βλέπουμε τώρα, με έναν λαό κατά βάση αμόρφωτο. Παρατηρώ, ωστόσο με λύπη, ότι η κοινωνία γίνεται περισσότερο συντηρητική σε σχέση με τη δεκαετία του 80-90 που πήγα εγώ δημοτικό. Η δασκάλα της κόρης μου, Β δημοτικού, από την Α' Δημοτικού έχει λυσσάξει επειδή η μικρή δεν κάνει τον σταυρό της και κάθεται σταυροπόδι, γιατί λέει είναι ασέβεια στον θεό! Η δασκάλα της γυμναστικής έλεγε στα παιδιά να μην κάνουν γιόγκα γιατί λέει είμαστε ΧΟ και όχι βουδιστές! Και οι γονείς σιγοντάρουν! Και δεν κρίνω από τον δικό μου μικρόκοσμο, γιατί αν κοιτάξεις στο ευρύτερο περιβάλλον, δεν υπήρχε ουδεμία περίπτωση το 90 να παίξει μια τιτανοτεράστια αηδία σαν τον Άγιο Παΐσιο στην τηλεόραση και ο κόσμος να παραληρεί για την επιστροφή στις ηθικές αξίες και την ποιοτική τηλεόραση! Ούτε να τρέχει κόσμος να προσκυνήσει το σκουφί και τη μαγκούρα του μάγου της φυλής! Δηλαδή πραγματικά κάπου έλεος, λυπηθείτε με! Το 90 οι μόνοι περιθωριακοί που μιλούσαν για τον Παΐσιο ήταν κάτι παρακμιακές φυλλάδες όπως η Ελεύθερη Ώρα, και τώρα τον έχουν κάνει άγιο με τη βούλα της Μονής Βατοπεδίου που χρηματοδοτεί την παραγωγή της σειράς. Για αυτούς τους λόγους λοιπόν είμαι έξαλλη, ΕΞΑΛΛΗ, γιατί έχω το παιδί μου σε μια διαλυμμένη δημόσια εκπαίδευση, σε ένα προκάτ, χωρίς βιβλίο αγγλικών, με αρχαίους υπολογιστές έναν ανά τρία παιδιά, χωρίς βιβλιοθήκη και χωρίς στρωματάκια γυμναστικής, χωρίς εργαστήριο χημείας, χωρίς εργαστήρια αστρονομίας, βιολογίας, φυσικής, αλλά με πολλά πολλά πολλά θρησκευτικά, και πλέον, όπως φαίνεται, πολλά νέα σκοταδιστικά εργαστήρια. Πόσο πίσω έχουμε πάει!


----------



## oublexis (Feb 18, 2022)

oliver_twisted said:


> με πανελίστες παπάδες (γιατί αν δεν μιλήσουν αυτοί για τη μήτρα μας ποιος θα το κάνει; )


Οι παπάδες έχουν μπερδέψει τη μήτρα με τη μίτρα.



> γιατί λέει είμαστε ΧΟ


Για την ακρίβεια, είμαστε «ΧΟ ΧΟ ΧΟ»...



> με πανελίστες παπάδες (γιατί αν δεν μιλήσουν αυτοί για τη μήτρα μας ποιος θα το κάνει; )


Μια σκέψη με συντάραξε: όταν λένε «μητροπολίτης», τι εννοούν;


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2022)

oliver_twisted said:


> Πόσο πίσω έχουμε πάει!


Εγώ, απέναντι σε πολλές και διάφορες διαπιστώσεις αυτού του είδους, θέλω να είμαι πιο αισιόδοξος. Νομίζω ότι τώρα τα βλέπουμε, δηλαδή τα αντιλαμβανόμαστε, αυτά τα πράγματα λίγο περισσότερο εξαιτίας των ΜΚΔ και, ταυτόχρονα, αντιδρούμε και πιο άμεσα λόγω των μέσων.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 18, 2022)

nickel said:


> Εγώ, απέναντι σε πολλές και διάφορες διαπιστώσεις αυτού του είδους, θέλω να είμαι πιο αισιόδοξος. Νομίζω ότι τώρα τα βλέπουμε, δηλαδή τα αντιλαμβανόμαστε, αυτά τα πράγματα λίγο περισσότερο εξαιτίας των ΜΚΔ και, ταυτόχρονα, αντιδρούμε και πιο άμεσα λόγω των μέσων.


Πολλές φορές το έχω αναρωτηθεί αυτό. Αν δηλαδή έχουν πολλαπλασιαστεί οι ηλίθιοι ή αν απλά φωνάζουν περισσότερο και κάνουν αισθητή την παρουσία τους λόγω ΜΚΔ. Μακάρι να είναι έτσι!


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2022)

Όλι, τα έχω υπόψη μου αυτά, όπως έχω υπόψη μου (και έχω διαβάσει) την έκθεση της ΕΕ σχετικά με τη δράση αμερικανικών αντιαμβλωτικών οργανώσεων και αμερικανικής χρηματοδότησης στην Ευρώπη- και μεταξύ άλλων, μέγας χορηγός, ο αδερφός της Μπέτσι Ντεβός που ήταν υπουργός παιδείας των ΗΠΑ επι Τραμπ (αν θυμάστε, δεν ήταν πολιτευόμενη, απλά αγόρασε τη θέση για να προωθήσει τα οικονομικά της συμφέροντα γύρω από το χώρο της μέσης εκπαίδευσης). Σύμφωνα με την έκθεση, η ΕΕ προβληματίζεται από την επίθεση στις θεμελιώδεις αρχές της ευρωπαϊκής δημοκρατίας. Βεβαίως να θυμηθούμε ότι η Πολωνία, και μέχρι πρόσφατα η Ιρλανδία αυτές τις αρχές τις έγραφαν (και το παράδοξο η Ιρλανδία να έχει γκέι πρωθυπουργό αλλά να απαγορεύει τις εκτρώσεις, γιατί η κοινωνία προοδεύει μόνο σε ότι έχει να κάνει με τους άντρες).
Έτσι θα διαφωνωσυμφωνήσω με τον Νικελ, ότι μάλλον τώρα απλά φωνάζουν περισσότερο και πιο οργανωμένα και μέσω των ΜΚΔ γιατί έχουν χρηματοδότηση και καθοδήγηση, αλλά πιστεύω ότι είναι λίγοι και θα φάνε τα μούτρα τους, γιατί στην Ευρώπη δεν είμαστε σαν τους αγγλόφωνους (ναι, βάζω και τους Άγγλους μέσα) που πιστεύουν ότι έχουν το αλάθητο και θέλουν με το ζόρι να επιβάλουν στους άλλους τις απόψεις τους. Και βεβαίως παίζει ρόλο και η στραβή εικόνα που έχουμε για τον κόσμο γύρω μας και το ότι παρόλο που έχουμε στην τσέπη μας πρόσβαση σε όλη τη γνώση του κόσμου, το κινητό το χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο για μπλα μπλα με τους φίλους μας. Πχ η εγκληματικότητα πέφτει σταθερά και θεαματικά από τη δεκαετία του '80 σε όλο το δυτικό κόσμο, αλλά στην Ελλάδα κάποιοι προσπαθούν να πείσουν τον κοιμισμένο κόσμο που δεν έχει ενημέρωση, ούτε καταλαβαίνει από στατιστικές, ότι έχουμε γίνει Σόδομα και Γόμορρα. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο που άλλοι προσπαθούν να μας πείσουν ότι οι εμβολιασμένοι πεθαίνουν περισσότερο από τους ανεμβολίαστους.

Σχετικά με τα άλλα που λες, ο Παΐσιος δεν θα γινόταν ποτέ σήριαλ στην κρατική τηλεόραση. Αλλά η ΡΑΙ είχε κάνει σήριαλ τη ζωή του Άγιου Φραγκίσκου της Ασίζης και θυμάμαι ότι το είχε δείξει η ΕΡΤ. Το θυμάμαι αμυδρά και νομίζω ήταν περισσότερο φιλοσοφικό ταξίδι παρά θρησκευτική προπαγάνδα. Η θρησκευτική προπαγάνδα ήταν ο Ιησούς του Τζεφιρέλι, που είχε χρηματοδοτηθεί από το Βατικανό. Άραγε συνέβαλε στη στροφή στη θρησκοληψία ο υπερβολικός ζήλος αυτών που ήθελαν να δείχνει κωμωδίες τη Μ. Παρασκευή, για να γελάνε όταν τρώνε τα σουβλάκια τους, αντί να το αφήσουν να ξεφτίσει από μόνο του; (συνιστώ το άρθρο του Εκόνομιστ The threat from the illiberal left, και τα δυο συναφή άρθρα από το ίδιο τεύχος).

Θα βγω εκτός θέματος για λίγο:
Για το άλλο που λες, πόσο φιλελεύθερα ήταν όλα τη δεκαετία του '90, θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω. Εγώ έφυγα από την Ελλάδα το '92 και είδα από απόσταση τη στροφή προς τις αξίες της δεκαετίας του '50, όσο ανέβαινε το μέσο εισόδημά μας. Είδα τη νεολαία της εποχής να προσπαθεί να πιάσει την καλή με το λιγότερο δυνατό κόπο. Είδα από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη οι Ελληνίδες να αντικειμενοποιούνται οικειοθελώς με σκοπό την οικονομική τους αποκατάσταση (γι' αυτό κάποιες γκρίνιες περί σεξισμού στην Ελλάδα με κάνουν να σκέφτομαι too little, too late). Είδα μια εσωστρέφεια πάνω που μπορούσαμε πλέον να πάμε παντού στην Ευρώπη και να κάνουμε ό,τι θέλουμε. Είδα να κυνηγάμε την επίδειξη σε σημείο που φτάσαμε να συζητάμε με πόσα λεφτά ζεις αξιοπρεπώς, λες και η αξιοπρέπεια μετριέται έτσι. Και ενώ απο τη μια μεριά είχαμε αυτή την προκλητική ξεφτίλα- παρεξήγηση της ελευθερίας, από την άλλη οι ίδιοι άνθρωποι φαίνεται να ήταν όλο και πιο προληπτικοί, να σε ρωτάνε τι ζώδιο είσαι με το καλημέρα και να αναβιώνουν αναχρονιστικά έθιμα (όπως το κρεββάτι του γάμου, που για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου άκουσα ότι υπήρχε τέτοιο έθιμο το 1997). Κι αυτό απλά διαιωνίζεται.

Ίσως να ήταν χάλια κι όταν ήμουνα εγώ μικρή και απλά να τα πρόσεξα μεγαλώνοντας, όπως τα πρόσεξες εσύ. Οι δασκάλες που αναφέρεις στο περιβάλλον που περιγράφω μεγάλωσαν. Αυτό είναι το τίμημα του να έχεις μια κοινωνία με σχετικά μικρή διαστρωμάτωση και κινητικότητα. Αυτές που πριν πενήντα χρόνια θα πήγαιναν μαθητευόμενες κομμώτριες και θα διαβάζανε φωτορομάντζα και θα αναρωτιόντουσαν σοβαρά αν τους έχουν κάνει μάγια, έγιναν δασκάλες. Χωρίς να μεσολαβήσει τίποτα άλλο. Πχ λίγη μόρφωση.


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2022)

Α, και κάτι ακόμα. Λες:
_γιατί έχω το παιδί μου σε μια διαλυμμένη δημόσια εκπαίδευση κλπ κλπ_

Και όταν πήγαινα εγώ γυμνάσιο υπήρχαν γονείς που έλεγαν ακριβώς τα ίδια, γιατί έβλεπαν τις αμερικάνικες σειρές και σου έλεγαν γιατί δεν έχουν ντουλαπάκια και τα δικά μου παιδιά στο σχολείο, και γιατί δεν κάνουν ανατομία με βατράχια κλπ κλπ. Ισως μερικοί να θύμωναν που δεν είχαμε κλειστά γήπεδα μπάσκετ και μαζορέτες. Από αυτό μπορείς να καταλάβεις πόσο δεν έχουν αλλάξει αυτά που θα ήθελαν οι γονείς, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα έχουν αλλάξει τα πάντα και δεν το ξέρουν.

Σε σχολεία που δεν είχαν τίποτα από αυτά (ή είχαν, όπως είχε το δικό μου σχολείο εργαστήρια, αλλά δεν τα χρησιμοποιούσαμε ποτέ) μάθαμε όλοι. Και δεν μείναμε αμόρφωτοι. Ούτε είμαστε ανίκανοι να κάνουμε τις δουλειές που δεν έχουν εφευρεθεί ακόμα. Εγώ έχω τουλάχιστον άλλα είκοσι χρόνια δουλειάς μπροστά μου και ελπίζω να είναι πάντα στην πρώτη γραμμή της τεχνολογίας. Γιατί αυτά που λένε, ότι μαθαίνουμε σήμερα τα παιδιά για επαγγέλματα που τώρα δεν υπάρχουν είναι βλακείες. Ούτε το επάγγελμά μου υπήρχε όταν πήγαινα σχολείο. Ούτε αυτά που υπήρχαν γίνονται σήμερα με τον τρόπο που γίνονταν πριν 20 χρόνια.

Ασχολούμαι πολύ με outreach, δηλαδή εκπαιδευτικές δραστηριότητες που οργανώνουν τα πανεπιστήμια ή άλλοι οργανισμοί σε σχολεία. Έχω πάει σε πολλά σχολεία και έχω κάνει πειράματα με τους μαθητές. Τα μόνα σχολεία που είδα εργαστήρια ήταν αυτά που προσφέρουν πρακτικές σπουδές, σαν τα δικά μας τεχνικά σχολεία. Στα άλλα σχολεία τα πειράματα τα κάνουμε μέσα στην τάξη, συχνά με ελάχιστα εργαλεία. Πρόσφατα έγραψα ένα σετ εργαστηριακές ασκήσεις φυσικής χωρίς όργανα, μόνο με πράγματα που τα έχουμε στο σπίτι, για ένα πανεπιστήμιο που δεν έχει εργαστήρια. Χρησιμοποιούμε αυτό εδώ το σάιτ με προσομοιώσεις και παιχνίδια, και το phyphox που μετατρέπει το κινητό σου τηλέφωνο σε όργανα μετρήσεων. Δίνω συνδέσμους σε περίπτωση που ενδιαφέρεται κανένας για χόμπι.
Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι ένας δάσκαλος που να έχει διάθεση να δουλέψει.
Αλλά κι έτσι, πρέπει να θυμόμαστε ότι οι ώρες του σχολείου δεν είναι απεριόριστες, δεν γίνεται να είναι μόνο παιχνίδια. Κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να μάθουν την προπαίδεια.


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2022)

SBE said:


> (συνιστώ το άρθρο του Εκόνομιστ The threat from the illiberal left, και τα δυο συναφή άρθρα από το ίδιο τεύχος).


Το φύλαξα για να το διαβάσω.


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2022)

Καλό διάβασμα. Φυσικά αυτή την άποψη την επαναλαμβάνει από τότε τακτικά, π.χ. στο τευχος αυτής της εβδομάδας αναλύει την κατάσταση στον Καναδά και αναφέρει και αυτό και τους οπαδούς της ιδεολογίας του Τραμπ.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 21, 2022)

Σοβαρά θα πούμε ότι οι σουβλακοφάγοι της Μ. Παρασκευής συνέβαλαν στο να έχουμε σήμερα μπλοκμπάστερ για τον άγιο Νεκτάριο και τον Άγιο Παΐσιο; Μόνον ίσως στη φαντασία όσων προωθούν τον Παΐσιο και εκείνα τα "Αυτή την Ελλάδα θέλουμε" που κατακλύζουν κατά διαστήματα τα κοινωνικά μέσα. 

Η δική μου αντίληψη είναι ότι, αόρατη, αυτή η στροφή ξεκίνησε ήδη τη δεκαετία του '90. Πριν ακόμα εμφανιστεί ο Χριστόδουλος, θυμάμαι ότι μας έκανε εντύπωση το πόσο περισσότερους νέους έβλεπες να κάνουν το σταυρό τους περνώντας μπροστά από εκκλησία. Ωστόσο θα συμφωνήσω με τη SBE για το ρόλο του σχολείου: αυτό που εξέλιπε εκείνη την εποχή, μαζί με την κατάρρευση (δικαίως ή αδίκως) του υπαρκτού σοσιαλισμού, ήταν μια συνεκτική και μαζική πολιτική ιδεολογία (όχι αποκλειστικά ταυτισμένη με κόμμα) που περιλάμβανε (χωρίς δα να είναι και το κέντρο της διαπάλης) μια υλιστική αντίληψη του κοσμου. Ένα βιβλίο ιστορίας που μιλούσε για την καταγωγή του ανθρώπου γινόταν αντικείμενο συζήτησης στο σχολείο - σήμερα η συζήτηση περιορίζεται στη Βουλή και στα κοινωνικά μέσα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 21, 2022)

SBE said:


> ...πιστεύω ότι είναι λίγοι και θα φάνε τα μούτρα τους...


Αν θα φάνε τα μούτρα τους, θα είναι επειδή άνθρωποι σαν την Όλι αντιδρούν σε αυτήν την κατάσταση. Πολύ καλά κάνει λοιπόν και τα επισημαίνει και πολύ δίκιο έχει σε αυτά που λέει. Υπάρχει μια τάση για στροφή προς τον συντηρητισμό στην παιδεία (και όχι μόνο) που προφανώς δεν οφείλεται στην έλλειψη βατράχων σε ανατομία. Πιστεύω και ελπίζω ότι δεν θα επικρατήσει αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει, άλλωστε κι εσύ αυτό λες, ότι υπάρχει μεν αλλά τη θεωρείς ανίσχυρη και ασήμαντη. Εγώ πάλι, ως μητέρα παιδιού που ακόμη παλεύει με το άθλιο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα δίνοντας πανελλαδικές για δεύτερη χρονιά, θεωρώ ότι η τάση αυτή είναι σημαντική και χαίρομαι που υπάρχουν άνθρωποι και δη γονείς που αντιδρούν.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 21, 2022)

SBE said:


> Α, και κάτι ακόμα. Λες:
> _γιατί έχω το παιδί μου σε μια διαλυμμένη δημόσια εκπαίδευση κλπ κλπ_
> 
> Και όταν πήγαινα εγώ γυμνάσιο υπήρχαν γονείς που έλεγαν ακριβώς τα ίδια, γιατί έβλεπαν τις αμερικάνικες σειρές και σου έλεγαν γιατί δεν έχουν ντουλαπάκια και τα δικά μου παιδιά στο σχολείο, και γιατί δεν κάνουν ανατομία με βατράχια κλπ κλπ. Ισως μερικοί να θύμωναν που δεν είχαμε κλειστά γήπεδα μπάσκετ και μαζορέτες. Από αυτό μπορείς να καταλάβεις πόσο δεν έχουν αλλάξει αυτά που θα ήθελαν οι γονείς, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα έχουν αλλάξει τα πάντα και δεν το ξέρουν.


Δεν ξέρω από πού να αρχίσω με αυτή τη δήλωση, πραγματικά, αλλά ειδικά καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν γνωρίζεις την κατάσταση που επικρατεί στα δημόσια σχολεία στην Ελλάδα και ειδικά σε επίπεδο έμψυχου δυναμικού.


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2022)

Μαρίνο, δεν περίμενα να συμφωνήσουμε σε τίποτα. Αλλά να με πεις και οπαδό του Παϊσιου, αυτό δεν το περίμενα.
Αν είναι να ψάξουμε για το ρεύμα προς την θρησκεία τότε ίσως θα πρέπει να πάμε και λίγο πιο πίσω, στη δεκαετία του '80. Όχι, δεν θα αναφερθώ στις πρωθυπουργικές μετάνοιες στην Παναγία Σουμελά, που φυσικά ήταν κωμωδία. Στο πανεπιστήμιό μου π.χ. υπήρχε ένας τομέας (ονόματα δε λέμε, οικογένειες δεν θίγουμε) που είχαν μαζευτεί όλοι οι θρησκόληπτοι. Ολοι τους ήταν αριστεροί παρεμπιπτόντως ή μάλλον απογοητευμένοι κομμουνιστές που αντί να ανακαλύψουν τον ευρωκομμουνισμό ανακάλυψαν τον Ιωάννη το Χρυσόστομο (ο αγαπημένος τους). Μακριοί σταυροί, νηστείες, πολύτεκνοι οι περισσότεροι, ορισμένοι κλασσικοί χίπηδες της δεκαετίας του '60, αλλά με θρησκευτικό φολκλόρ, δηλαδή κοκκαλιάρηδες, χλωμοί, μακρύ μαλλί, μούσια, σανδάλια, κι ένα κομποσκοίνι στο χέρι. Και πιστεύω ότι κάνανε προσηλυτισμό, γιατί είχαν μαζέψει γύρω τους μια ομάδα φοιτητές που δεν ήταν θεούσοι όταν είχαν έρθει στο πανεπιστήμιο, αλλά έγιναν. Και παρέμειναν. Δεν ξέρω τι είχε η νεοορθοδοξία που μάγευε όλα αυτά τα άτομα, πάντως κάτι είχε που δεν το είχαν οι προτεσταντικού τύπου ορθόδοξοι, που ήταν οι μόνοι θεούσοι που ήξερα μέχρι τότε. Ίσως η διαφορά να ήταν ότι οι αδελφότητες είχαν μεγάλο πρόβλημα με τις γυναίκες και με κάθε τί κοσμικό, ενώ οι μακρυμάλληδες έκαναν με τις ώρες συζητήσεις περί έρωτα (μόνο συζητήσεις φυσικά), και μετά πήγαιναν και ακούγανε βαρύ ρεμπέτικο καπνίζοντας δικής τους παραγωγής καπνά. Και εννοείται ότι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι τα βλέπαμε αυτά και δεν δίναμε σημασία, αλλά αυτοί τη δουλειά τους την έκαναν όπως φαίνεται. Αλλά αυτά είναι εκτός θέματος.

Μελάνη, όχι, δεν πιστεύω ότι θα φάνε τα μούτρα τους γιατί λίγοι φωνάζουν. Πιστεύω ότι θα φάνε τα μούτρα τους γιατί πολλοί αδιαφορούν γι'αυτά που λένε.


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2022)

Palavra said:


> Δεν ξέρω από πού να αρχίσω με αυτή τη δήλωση, πραγματικά, αλλά ειδικά καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν γνωρίζεις την κατάσταση που επικρατεί στα δημόσια σχολεία στην Ελλάδα και ειδικά σε επίπεδο έμψυχου δυναμικού.


Εννοείται, αλλά αυτό που γράφω δεν είναι ψέμα, η Ολι μου θύμισε ακριβώς αυτή τη συζήτηση από το 1985, γιατί δεν έχουν ντουλαπάκια, γιατί δεν έχουν γυμναστήρια με παρκέ, γιατί δεν έχουν εργαστήρια. Επιπλέον, νομίζω ότι και εσείς δεν γνωρίζετε τις τρέχουσες μεθόδους διδασκαλίας, που δεν στηρίζονται σε εργαστήρια και βιβλιοθήκες. Τουλάχιστον να ζητάτε τα σωστά όταν ζητάτε.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 22, 2022)

Marinos said:


> Ωστόσο θα συμφωνήσω με τη SBE για το ρόλο του σχολείου


Εγώ συμφώνησα μαζί σου αλλά


SBE said:


> Μαρίνο, δεν περίμενα να συμφωνήσουμε σε τίποτα. Αλλά να με πεις και οπαδό του Παϊσιου, αυτό δεν το περίμενα.


Τέλος πάντων στην Ελλάδα ακούγεται πολύ (στα σόσιαλ μύδια τουλάχιστον) η άποψη ότι οι εξαλλοσύνες των "προοδευτικών" φταίνε για όλα, είναι και ένα είδος strawman argument. Φαντάζομαι πως έπαιξε το ρόλο της και η νεοορθοδοξία, πράγματι, ένας από τους μέντορες της οποίας ήταν όντως αριστερός (ο Μοσκώφ) ένας άλλος όμως όχι, νομίζω (ο Ράμφος). Θαρρώ ήταν ένα καθαρά μειοψηφικό ρεύμα μέχρι το '90, οπότε και μας τέλειωσαν οι νεοορθόδοξοι και επανεμφανίστηκαν οι παλαιοορθόδοξοι.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2022)

SBE said:


> Εννοείται, αλλά αυτό που γράφω δεν είναι ψέμα, η Ολι μου θύμισε ακριβώς αυτή τη συζήτηση από το 1985, γιατί δεν έχουν ντουλαπάκια, γιατί δεν έχουν γυμναστήρια με παρκέ, γιατί δεν έχουν εργαστήρια. Επιπλέον, νομίζω ότι και εσείς δεν γνωρίζετε τις τρέχουσες μεθόδους διδασκαλίας, που δεν στηρίζονται σε εργαστήρια και βιβλιοθήκες. Τουλάχιστον να ζητάτε τα σωστά όταν ζητάτε.


Τα σωστά ζητάμε, εσύ απάντας σε κάτι άλλο και μας λες τι συνέβαινε όταν πήγαινες ειδικά εσύ σχολείο και τι κάνεις τώρα στην χώρα που βρίσκεσαι και που δεν είναι η Ελλάδα, ενώ δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας.

Είδες κανέναν να γράφει για γυμναστήρια με παρκέ και εργαστήρια εδώ σε αυτό το νήμα; Εμένα θα μου αρκούσε να φύγει η κατήχηση από τα βιβλία του ΟΕΔΒ (σημειωτέον, δεν αναφέρομαι στα βιβλία των θρησκευτικών), και οι εκπαιδευτικοί να πάψουν να έχουν διδακτική προσέγγιση που συνοψίζεται στο _Καλώς ήρθατε στο 1960, ὅστις θέλει ὀπίσω μου ἐλθεῖν, οι υπόλοιποι μην με πολυαπασχολείτε με τις διαφωνίες σας γιατί έχουμε και δουλειές. _


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2022)

Παλ, συζήτηση δεν γίνεται αν μετακινείς το θέμα από λίγο κάθε φορά για να αποδείξεις ότι ο άλλος δεν έχει απαντήσει σωστά. Όχι τίποτ'άλλο, αλλά εγώ δεν έχω υποτιμήσει ποτέ τη νοημοσύνη κανενός.
Η χώρα που βρίσκομαι μπορεί να μην είναι η Ελλάδα, αλλά οι μέθοδοι διδασκαλίας που αναφέρω δεν έχουν να κάνουν με χώρα, είναι αυτές που θεωρούνται τρέχουσες και είναι γενικά αποδεκτές απο την διεθνή επιστημονική κοινότητα. Ισχύουν και στην Ελλάδα. Αν επομένως αυτές είναι οι τρέχουσες μέθοδοι διδασκαλίας, τότε αυτές θα πρεπει να ζητάτε, όχι τις μεθόδους του 20ου αιώνα. Αυτό είπα.
Όσο για το αν είδα κανέναν να γράφει για εργαστήρια, ναι, είδα: 


> χωρίς εργαστήριο χημείας, χωρίς εργαστήρια αστρονομίας, βιολογίας, φυσικής



Το θυμήθηκες τώρα; Αντε, θα πω κι ένα μυστικό, είχα ετοιμάσει απάντηση που σχολίαζε ένα ένα τα πιο πάνω, αλλά δεν την έστειλα γιατί σκέφτηκα ότι ήταν πολύ μεγάλη. Πιθανόν στο κουτσούρεμα να χάθηκε λίγο το νόημα. Προτίμησα να πω ότι πλεόν δεν έχουμε εργαστήρια. Δεν χρειάζεται διαφορετικός χώρος, δεν χρειάζονται πολύπλοκά όργανα μετρήσεων. Με ένα τηλέφωνο και μερικά αντικείμενα που βρίσκεις εύκολα, μπορείς να κάνεις πειράματα. Και είπα ότι αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι ένας δάσκαλος που να ξέρει να τα χρησιμοποιήσει όλα αυτά. Επομένως αυτό πρέπει να ζητάμε.
Ελπιζω η επανάληψη με άλλα λόγια να βοήθησε στην κατανόηση (ειναι άλλωστε γνωστή μέθοδος διδασκαλίας ).

Τώρα, για να απαντήσω και σε αυτό που λες, θα επαναλάβω κάτι που είπα πιο πάνω: ότι οι εκπαιδευτικοί δεν ζουν χωριστά από την υπόλοιπη κοινωνία. Δεν τους κάνουν καμιά ένεση δεινοσαυρίνης με το που πιάνουν δουλειά. Και με τέτοια μυαλά ακόμα και το πιο μοντέρνο βιβλιο να τους δώσεις, θα του αλλάξουν τα φώτα. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πχ το παιδί της Όλι να επηρεάζεται από αυτούς, γιατί στο σπίτι θα ακουσει άλλα, θα υπάρξει διάψευση κλπ. Που σημαίνει ότι τα μόνα παιδιά που καταφέρνουν να επηρεάσου είναι αυτά που είναι ήδη επηρεασμένα. 
Δυστυχώς, υπάρχει ένα πολύ μεγαλύτερο προβλημα στην Ελλάδα, και το βλέπουμε εντονότερα τα δυο τελευταία χρόνια, και αφορά το 60-65% των Ελλήνων περίπου (το πως βγαίνει αυτό το νούμερο, άλλη φορά, έχει παντως να κάνει με τον κορονοϊο, αλλά είναι νομίζω διαχρονικό). Υπό ΚΣ όλοι αυτοι οι άνθρωποι δεν αποτελούν πρόβλημα για τους υπόλοιπους, απλά τους ανεβάζουν την πιεση που και που.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 28, 2022)

Έχει ανοίξει αρκετά το θέμα, αλλά θα σταθώ μόνο σε ένα σημείο γιατί όλοι όταν ακούτε εργαστήρια νομίζετε ότι αναφέρομαι στα εργαστήρια που τεμαχίζουν βατραχάκια και μου θίγεστε γιατί δεν τα χρειαζόμαστε και όλοι μάθαμε (;) χωρίς αυτά. Δεν αναφέρομαι αναγκαστικά σε φυσικό εργαστήριο βιολογίας και χημείας, αλλά σε εργαστήρια φυσικών επιστημών ειδικά προσαρμοσμένα σε κάθε ηλικία που θα τους ανοίξουν τα μάτια. Το Ευγενίδειο λόγου χάρη και το Κέντρο Επισκεπτών Αστεροσκοπείου Θησείου/Πεντέλης προσφέρουν εξαιρετικά προγράμματα αστρονομίας, φυσικής κτλ τα οποία θα μπορούσαν εξαιρετικά να ενταχθούν στα εργαστήρια (και εννοώ τα διάφορα θεματικά πεδία που εντάσσονται στα μαθήματα του δημοτικού) που διδάσκονται τα παιδιά ανά τρίμηνο. Νομίζετε ότι η φυσική, η χημεία και η βιολογία έτσι όπως διδάσκεται μόνο με τα βιβλία είναι επαρκής; Ότι τα παιδιά δεν θα μπορούσαν να επωφεληθούν από εκπαιδευτικό διαδικτυακό, διαδραστικό ή και πειραματικό υλικό σταχυολογημένο από σοβαρούς επιστημονικούς φορείς;

Δεν θα σχολιάσω για τα ντουλαπάκια, SBE, που νομίζεις ότι θέλουμε να έχουμε το σχολείο του Beverly Hills και εμείς μιλάμε για τα βασικά, για σκουριασμένες πόρτες στις τουαλέτες, προκατ αίθουσες μες την υγρασία και το κρύο, πανάρχαιες αίθουσες χωρίς επαρκή θέρμανση, ένα σωρό προβλήματα. Και όχι για γυμναστήριο με παρκέ, εμείς δεν έχουμε καθόλου γυμναστήριο ούτε αίθουσα πολλαπλών ούτε στρωματάκια γυμναστικής ούτε και καμία πολυτέλεια. Και φυσικά, γιατί εκεί επιστρέφουμε και αυτό λέτε όλοι, εξαρτώνται όλα από το σπίτι. Εγώ έχω την τύχη να ξέρω ελληνικά και 3 ξένες γλώσσες και να βοηθήσω το παιδί μου στα μαθήματα και να το σπρώξω στο διάβασμα όσο τουλάχιστον τραβάει το μυαλό του και η κλίση του. Όσοι όμως δεν έχουν τις δυνατότητες ή τον χρόνο να βοηθήσουν το παιδί τους, το παιδί τους δεν θα έχει τις ίδιες ευκαιρίες να πάει μπροστά.

Θα πω και κάτι άλλο και θα το κλείσω γιατί κουράζομαι να λεώ τα αυτονόητα. Η πανδημία ξέρασε όλες τις κρυμμένες ανισότητες. Όταν εμείς έναν χρόνο παλεύαμε να κάνουμε μάθημα με τα "κυρία δε σας ακούωωω" της τηλεκπαίδευσης και τις μισές μέρες δεν κάναμε μάθημα γιατί ούτε οι δάσκαλοι είχαν υποδομή στο σπίτι, ούτε στο σχολείο έχουν (3 υπολογιστές έχουν εξοπλισμό σύνδεσης, μικρόφωνα και κάμερες στο σχολείο μας, και το δίκτυο είναι χελώνας), γνωστές μου που στέλνουν τα παιδιά τους στο Αρσάκειο έκαναν τα μαθήματα ανεμπόδιστα και έβγαλαν όλη την ύλη και με τα αγγλικά τους, ακόμα και τη γυμναστική τους. Και ακόμα χειρότερα, τώρα με την αξιολόγηση εκπαιδευτικών μονάδων, θα καταντήσουμε όπως τα σχολεία στις ΗΠΑ, με τα καλά σχολεία στις καλές γειτονιές και τα κακά σχολεία με την ανεπαρκή χρηματοδότηση στις δικές μας λαϊκές γειτονιές. Ήδη Σύλλογοι Γονέων γειτονικών σχολείων έχουν πάρει σβάρνα τα διάφορα public και άλλες επιχειρήσεις προς άγραν χορηγήσεων υπολογιστών και λοιπού εξοπλισμού. Αυτά για να μη νομίζετε ότι οι ανισότητες μεταξύ σχολείων ως προς τον εξοπλισμό είναι αμελητέες. Εγώ πρώτη υποστηρίζω τη δημόσια εκπαίδευση, αλλά αυτή πλέον χαροπαλεύει και θέλει ενίσχυση σε όλα τα επίπεδα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 28, 2022)

Εργαστήρια επιστήμης και τεχνολογίας - Ευγενίδειο
Online σχολικά προγράμματα
Κέντρο επισκεπτών εθνικού αστεροσκοπείου


----------



## SBE (Mar 2, 2022)

Νομίζω ότι αναφέρθηκα πολύ πολύ πολύ ξεκάθαρα στο ότι τα εργαστήρια τη σήμερον ημέρα γίνονται εικονικά. Επομενως δεν είναι θέμα εξοπλισμού αλλά δασκάλου. Και επι τη ευκαιρία, αν κανένας χρησιμοποιήσει το phyphox να μου το πει, γιατί πολύ ενδιαφέρομαι να μαθαίνω για νέες χρήσεις. 
Το σχολείο που περιγράφεις δεν το γνωρίζω, γιατί το δημόσιο σχολείο που πηγα εγώ ήταν μια χαρά κτίριο. Παλιό μεν αλλά όλα λίγο πολύ δουλευαν. Και ακόμα δουλευουν, γιατι το βλέπω, απέναντι μένουμε. Και δεν θυμάμαι να άκουσα ποτέ να ΜΗΝ τα περιποιείται τα σχολεία ο δήμος μας.
Τώρα, έχουμε ξεφύγει απο το θέμα, οπότε θα ξεφύγω κι άλλο.
Αν θες πραγματικά να σου απαντήσω Ολι στην ερώτησή σου περί ανισότητας των σχολείων, με βάση αυτά που έχω δει τόσα χρόνια στο ΗΒ που το προτιμούσαν μέχρι πρότινος οι Έλληνες: είναι απλό. Με φροντιστήρια ή με διάβασμα (μην ξεχνάμε τα παιδιά που μπαίνουν χωρίς φροντιστήρια), όλα σχεδόν τα παιδιά θα πάνε πανεπιστήμιο και μετά τα πτυχία τους θα είναι ισότιμα. Όταν θα πηγαίνουν σε συνέντευξη για δουλειά κανένας δεν θα κολλήσει στις λεπτομέρειες. Όσο για αυτά που πηγαίνουν για σπουδές στο εξωτερικό, τα περισσότερα, και του Αρσακείου και του δημοσίου, θα πάρουν ενα πτυχίο μπον πουρ λ'οριάν και θα γυρίσουν στην Ελλάδα και θα κάνουν ό,τι και τα άλλα. Τα λιγότερα που θα κάνουν σοβαρές σπουδές, το ίδιο. Εκτός αν αποφασίσουν να μην γυρίσουν, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία. Δηλαδή δεν βλέπω καμία διαφορά. Εννοείται ότι μιλάμε για το μέσο μαθητή. Δεν μιλαω για τον ένα στους εκατό που είναι ιδιαίτερα ευφυής ή ταλαντουχος και μπορεί να έχει άλλη διαδρομή. Οι ανισότητες δεν οφείλονται στο σχολείο αλλά στο κοινωνικό κεφάλαιο της κάθε οικογένειας, που στην Ελλάδα είνα θέμα που δεν το συζητάμε. Η Ουνέσκο έκανε μια μελέτη το 2018 νομίζω, που κοίταζε αν η παιδεία εξισώνει (is education the great leveler? είναι νομίζω ο τίτλος) και τα συμπεράσματα ήταν και ναι και όχι. Δηλαδη, απο τη μία όσο πιο μορφωμένοι οι κάτοικοι μιας χώρας τόσο καλύτερα πάει η χώρα συνολικά, ακόμα και για τους αμόρφωτους κατοικους της, αλλά αν δεν υπάρχουν δουλειές για όλους τότε δημιουργείται το προβλημα της απογοήτευσης και τελικά του φθόνου προς αυτους που μπορουν να εξασφαλίσουν δουλειά, με όλα τα σχετικά κοινωνικά επακόλουθα. Και επειδή έχω ασχοληθεί πάρα πολύ με το θέμα της διεύρυνσης της προσβασης στο αντικέιμενό μου, μπορώ να σου μιλάω με τις ώρες για το θέμα αυτό. Η διαφορά ανάμεσα στα παιδιά του ιδιωτικού σχολείου, τα παιδιά του δημόσιου στην "καλή" γειτονιά και του δημόσιου στην φτωχογειτονιά είναι πολύ πολύπλοκο ζήτημα και δεν λύνεται μόνο με το περιεχόμενο των μαθημάτων. Μπορεί ο ίδιος δάσκαλος να διδάσκει με τον ίδιο τρόπο και στα τρία σχολεία και θα έχει διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα.

Επειδή όμως η συζήτηση δεν ξεκίνησε για αυτό το θέμα, έχω μια απορία: νομίζεις ότι οι δάσκαλοι των ιδιωτικών δεν έχουν τις ίδιες εμμονές με τον υπόλοιπο ελληνικό πληθυσμό; Νομίζεις οτι δεν πάσχουν απο προγονοπληξία, πίστη σε βλακείες κλπ κλπ; Αν κρίνω απο αυτά που μου λέει φίλη μου απόφοιτος Αρσακείου, μάλλον όχι. Επομένως πουθενά δεν μπορείς να γλυτώσεις.


----------

